

Any lawful device: 40 years after the Carterfone decision - rms
http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/carterfone-40-years.ars

======
Darmani
This example will make a good lead-in for any argument to abolish the FCC or
other regulators. When encountering passages like, "Within a few years of the
FCC's Carterfone decision, America had become a motley world of funny
receivers, slick switch boxes, and rickety answering machines," always my
question is "What would the world be like now if we had gotten a few years
head start on such development?"

------
tectonic
I thought this was a very prescient article, and also drove home the fact that
corporations have dominated our government long before the present era.

~~~
biohacker42
And very often people will bash free markets with examples of corporations
like that, but few will point out that there is a big difference between the
corporatism we live in and truly free markets.

